
Using systems thinking models to explore lying in politics - aldous
https://blog.schucan.com/lying-in-politics/
======
humbermetallic
The same goes for Putin. I like the scheme drawn in this blog post. Simply
denying the facts, for example, the annexation of Crimea, spark an outrage in
opposition, which fuels more media coverage and more lies from Vladimir. Then
the organized support campaign adds their part and both "truths" are lost in
an ocean of information. Even hard facts can't stand against the flashing news
headlines, and suddenly it becomes a fight of opinions, a performative action.

